# What's wrong with my music?



## dwapluskoci (Apr 10, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2Fasdasxas


__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2F43444444a


__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2F43434334345453a
I know it doesn't sound very good, it's never like I wanted it to be in my head.
I want to sound like Glazunov, Rachmaninoff and Szymanowski.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Having a whole cascade of notes won't necessarily make your music sound passionate. It comes off as cluttered to me, and I think you should focus more on what each part of a piece is doing in terms of the whole, and get rid of anything that doesn't contribute directly to its goals.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Everything I'm about to say is not sarcasm.

_So here it goes_:

If you want to imitate Glazunov or Rachmaninoff or whomever, you study their printed scores with emphasis on types of chords, voice leadings and chord progressions. If you don't have the background to do that, then you must have an extremely good ear and memory in order to produce music similar to theirs. I'm assuming because of your complaint, you have none of that in which case I recommend the following: Namely, accept the style in which you wrote those pieces. Embrace being your own musical personality with your own sense of harmony, melody and form.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

did you composer this by means of hand-entered notation? or was it entered by keyboard? i am asking as it sounds very "solo-like" and rhythmically complex at points.


----------



## Ramenbot (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't know, I liked the first one. Second was a bit messy.


----------



## dwapluskoci (Apr 10, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Having a whole cascade of notes won't necessarily make your music sound passionate. It comes off as cluttered to me, and I think you should focus more on what each part of a piece is doing in terms of the whole, and get rid of anything that doesn't contribute directly to its goals.


Good advice. Thank you



Vasks said:


> Everything I'm about to say is not sarcasm.
> 
> _So here it goes_:
> 
> If you want to imitate Glazunov or Rachmaninoff or whomever, you study their printed scores with emphasis on types of chords, voice leadings and chord progressions. If you don't have the background to do that, then you must have an extremely good ear and memory in order to produce music similar to theirs.


I use MIDI scores instead of printed scores and please don't try to convince me to do otherwise. And yes, I analyze them every day. It's obvious to me that my favorite composers are aware of a lof things that I'm not. Too bad my knowledge of music theory is very limited so I can't really verbalize the things that I'm thinking about when I see their scores and the way they do the things I wanna do (but do it much better).



dzc4627 said:


> did you composer this by means of hand-entered notation? or was it entered by keyboard? i am asking as it sounds very "solo-like" and rhythmically complex at points.


FL Studio's piano roll. That may be because I used to be a huge jazz fan for 2+ years. Then I discovered classical music and felt in love with it. I want to use chromaticism more in a way that Scriabin and Szymanowski does, less in this kind of a dirty, jazzy way.

Here are some of my freshier works. Are these any better?

__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2Fpra-ulve-ulre-kuvargk-czkankije


__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2Foy-v-tvierju-moten-gldnilo-danto-parnxa-yghyjizm


__
https://soundcloud.com/margatroid-derek%2Ftuatyerutetrangkhu


----------



## dwapluskoci (Apr 10, 2013)

Vasks said:


> Namely, accept the style in which you wrote those pieces. Embrace being your own musical personality with your own sense of harmony, melody and form.


Honestly, I don't think I'd be able to have any sense of harmony, melody and form as long as I won't be as good as Glazunov, Rachmaninoff and Szymanowski.

Forgot to add that some guy from the internet once told me that I leave a lot of chords unresolved, and that my chromatic melodies feel disconnected from the overall image of the piece. That helped me alot. I also realized a few days ago that I don't really let the listener have a sense of what kind of scale I'm using, I don't make a good use of the tonic-dominant relationship so my pieces sound kind of messy and chaotic. I'd really love to hear more advices like that.


----------

